
Show HN: Tripetto – Visual form editor for creating forms in websites and apps - markvandenbrink
https://forms.tripetto.community
======
fiatjaf
Ok, is this aimed at the general public or at programmers? It seems to be
aimed at the general public, but it is way too much for a non-programmers to
understand -- the examples, for instance, are GitLab repos with full React
apps. If it is aimed at programmers, I find it difficult to conceive of a
programmer using this instead of just writing their own login in 10 lines.

